# 2013 Early Release Burton X-Base -Well, this sucks.



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

That sucks. Lots of broken diode highbacks last season... That design is just too thin. They need to go back to Co2 or C60 style.
They should take care of you tho...


----------



## Johan_Olofsson (Apr 20, 2010)

you sure this has nothing to do with a chairlift and you not putting your highback down when takin' it... Because it sure does look like it


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Johan_Olofsson said:


> you sure this has nothing to do with a chairlift and you not putting your highback down when takin' it... Because it sure does look like it


:laugh:

qft

they'll probably send ya a new highback tho if you are nice.

May want to tell them it failed you charging hard on the steeps. Falling leaf on greens is a dead giveaway to origami by chairlift.


----------



## Alex B (Nov 12, 2012)

Johan_Olofsson said:


> you sure this has nothing to do with a chairlift and you not putting your highback down when takin' it... Because it sure does look like it


What does that mean? What does not putting the highback down do?

Alex B


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

Alex B said:


> What does that mean? What does not putting the highback down do?
> 
> Alex B


Easiest way to crack a highback: Leave it up and have the board caught between the chair and the ground. These things are not designed for compression loading in that direction...


----------



## Alex B (Nov 12, 2012)

Oh I see, that would be a pisser!

Alex B


----------



## deminimis (Nov 5, 2012)

I rather think it may have happened when getting off a lift. Think a Nugget zinged me with a ski causing me to fall. I fell on the ramp, landing, somehow, on the back binding (closed) and rode the board down the ramp while laying on my side, on top of the binding. Funny as hell and I did get one of those "Daddy, what are you doing?" questions from The Girl. Anyway, I think that is when it happened. We'll see what happens.


----------



## StreetDoc (Dec 24, 2011)

so your original story- it failed while riding blues and greens is completely false. 

It failed because you don't know how to get off a chairlift. Nice...


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

i ride meadows every year. i'd be surprised if there's enough snow yet to even get your highback close enough to the lift to break it while getting on.


----------



## deminimis (Nov 5, 2012)

StreetDoc said:


> so your original story- it failed while riding blues and greens is completely false.
> 
> It failed because you don't know how to get off a chairlift. Nice...



Not exactly sure how, when it broke. I was only on blue and green runs all day, and at the end of the day it was broken. So, just taking guesses here. The little lift incident seems a good guess, perhaps the best guess, but just a guess. I know...You'd think after 24 years of boarding (with healthy absence in the middle) I'd know how to get off a chairlift.

SL, I was surprised how much Meadows had on the ground. Obviously, very early season conditions, but not bad at all. Bummer the freezing level seems to be heading up over the next few days.


----------



## StreetDoc (Dec 24, 2011)

deminimis said:


> Not exactly sure how, when it broke. I was only on blue and green runs all day, and at the end of the day it was broken. So, just taking guesses here. The little lift incident seems a good guess, perhaps the best guess, but just a guess. I know...You'd think after 24 years of boarding (with healthy absence in the middle) I'd know how to get off a chairlift.
> 
> SL, I was surprised how much Meadows had on the ground. Obviously, very early season conditions, but not bad at all. Bummer the freezing level seems to be heading up over the next few days.


hahaha definitely! Maybe take up skiing then?


----------



## deminimis (Nov 5, 2012)

Ha ha! That's just not going to happen. Skied until I bought a K2 Gyrator with Sims bindings at Rim Rock Mall in Billings, MT in 1988. Went to Bridger Bowl the following day and right up their highest run (used to have to take two lifts to get up there). Spent most of that day getting down (a few feet-catch an edge, a few feet and catch an edge). Hated boarding and if I was not already the less-than-proud owner of a board, that might have been the end of it. The next morning, we were greeted with a lot of fresh pow. Skied in the AM and decided to give the board another try after lunch. First run in the pow and it clicked and I never skied again. Seriously, never once skied after I figured out how to board. Sold all my ski gear off and never looked back.


Well, anyway, found my receipt for the bindings. We'll see if Burton sends me a new back or if I have to buy one. I do agree with SL that these are just too thin. I could probably make a low-rent repair to it if need be, but I'll wait until I hear back from The Big B.

I am liking this new Custom Flying V Wide. Whole lotta board. Although very limited use thus far, it's the first board I have really liked since my old Aggression 172. I have pretty much the same channel setup on my wakeboard and I do like that feature.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

Just call their rider services # and they should take care of you.


----------



## deminimis (Nov 5, 2012)

New back on its way tomorrow. Got to love good cust service!


----------



## XH88 (Mar 19, 2014)

*X-base*

Its the beginning of the 2014-15 season and ive been riding my X-Base bindings now for 3 years. I average about 35-50 days a season and mine are in great shape no cracks or snapped highbacks. If you cant remember when or how this happened you cant blame it on the bindings. You can take these into any rep shop and they will say the same thing im saying now. They broke because you forgot to lower your HB getting on or off the lift plain and simple. Im confident in saying this because ive broken 2 HB's that look exactly like yours dude. So everyone reading this rest assure this guy broke it on the chair forgetting to lower it.


----------



## Darksheep47 (Mar 7, 2015)

Yup, rode my Burton X-base since 2012 and finally broke it last month in Niseko (Japan)

And yes it was because I forgot to put the highback down on a chairlift.

Burton says only replacement is a Diode highback ($40)

Don't mind paying for it but I know that it'll bug me that it doesn't match the other side....anyone got a Left medium X-base highback they wanna sell? 

Haha...


----------



## Altephor (Feb 4, 2010)

XH88 said:


> Its the beginning of the 2014-15 season and ive been riding my X-Base bindings now for 3 years. I average about 35-50 days a season and mine are in great shape no cracks or snapped highbacks. If you cant remember when or how this happened you cant blame it on the bindings. You can take these into any rep shop and they will say the same thing im saying now. They broke because you forgot to lower your HB getting on or off the lift plain and simple. Im confident in saying this because ive broken 2 HB's that look exactly like yours dude. So everyone reading this rest assure this guy broke it on the chair forgetting to lower it.


Thank god you were here to solve that 3 year mystery.:finger1:


----------



## d15 (Jan 12, 2012)

Darksheep47 said:


> Yup, rode my Burton X-base since 2012 and finally broke it last month in Niseko (Japan)
> 
> And yes it was because I forgot to put the highback down on a chairlift.
> 
> ...


You're complaining about how your highbacks don't match?

You're like one of those idiots who warrant their bindings 5 years after warranty has expired; and then when the company is willing to offer you a free replacement for the respective part (out of grace even), you'd still complain because the part doesn't match your bindings aesthetically.

STFU.


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

d15 said:


> You're complaining about how your highbacks don't match?
> 
> You're like one of those idiots who warrant their bindings 5 years after warranty has expired; and then when the company is willing to offer you a free replacement for the respective part (out of grace even), you'd still complain because the part doesn't match your bindings aesthetically.
> 
> STFU.


No he isn't. He stated quite clearly that he has to pay $40 for the replacement highback, and it doesn't seem like he's complaining about that. If you don't know how to read, don't write. So I suggest YOU shut up, and go ride.


----------

